# Sugarbush trip report 3/22/2014



## rocks860 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ski area: Sugarbush, Lincoln peak only unfortunately
Dates skied: 3/22/2014

Conditions: powder/packed powder


Decided to head up to Sugarbush for the day from CT, couldn't pass up all the snow. Left at about 5:30 and got there right around 9. A few flakes were falling as i drove up the access road. Started out on gate house and took the northridge up to the top. First run was down morningstar and the snow was fantastic. In between the moguls had gotten a little icy but there was plenty of snow to be found, Took another run down birch and then headed over the castlerock lift. The line was huge and took about 20-25 minutes to get on. Took a run down middle earth and was pleasantly surprised despite all the people skiing castlerock. Didnt really feel like waiting in that line again so i headed over to heaven's gate. Ripcord sounded a little scratchy riding up the lift but it skiied a lot better than it sounded, the snow was fantastic eary on in the day, The plan was to hit up slide brook and skiing mt ellen for a while but slide brook, north ridge and heaven's gate all went on wind hold around mid day. Didn't really feel like taking the shuttle, although it sounds like it was great over there. Wasnt really surprising as it was gusting super hard early in the day. Ended up taking some more runs on bravo and gate house. Murphy's glade and twist had some fantastic snow. Heaven's gate finally opened up again and I took a few more runs down ripcord and jester. All together a great day and definitely worth the trip. Highlights of the day were Morningstar, ripcord, and murphy's. Grew up skiing Sugarbush and it continues to be my favorite mountain.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 25, 2014)

Cant get over the snow up there. Nice pics


----------



## billski (Mar 25, 2014)

Life is good.  glad you got more photos of heaven.   I'll be looking at these pics all summer!


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 25, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> Cant get over the snow up there. Nice pics



I was amazed how much there was up there. The difference from the week I was there at the end of January was incredible. Just wish I had more days to spend up there


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sami789 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Mohsin*

Ended up taking some more runs on bravo and gate house. Murphy's glade and twist had some fantastic snow. Heaven's gate finally opened up again and I took a few more runs down ripcord and jester. All together a great day and definitely worth the trip. Highlights of the day were Morningstar, ripcord, and murphy's. Grew up skiing Sugarbush and it continues to be my favorite mountain.


----------



## stephan.tyler11 (Oct 30, 2014)

How about this season? Do you have any updates on Sugarbush guys? I wanna have there on Thanksgiving day, is it possible?


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2014)

stephan.tyler11 said:


> How about this season? Do you have any updates on Sugarbush guys? I wanna have there on Thanksgiving day, is it possible?


Years ago, the 'Bush used to host the Turkey Tumble on Mt. Ellen on Thanksgiving weekend. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanksgiving has been very inconsistent from what I've seen.  I've had some awesome skiing there, and some weekends where there was no skiing.  So it is pretty much calling an audible.


----------



## benski (Oct 30, 2014)

marcski said:


> Years ago, the 'Bush used to host the Turkey Tumble on Mt. Ellen on Thanksgiving weekend. Not sure if they still do.



They don't even open mt Ellen for on thanksgiving. What was that event.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2014)

benski said:


> They don't even open mt Ellen for on thanksgiving. What was that event.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I kid you not:

 http://books.google.com/books?id=f...a=X&ei=iNlSVLPaOPPfsAT60ILwDg&ved=0CDMQ6AEwCQ

 http://books.google.com/books?id=o...X&ei=H9tSVO3aHaPLsASggYGgAw&ved=0CCoQ6AEwAjgK


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 30, 2014)

marcski said:


> I kid you not:
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=f...a=X&ei=iNlSVLPaOPPfsAT60ILwDg&ved=0CDMQ6AEwCQ



I was pretty sure that it was a bump event on FIS.  Good memory!

I miss FIS. Always a good challenge.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2014)

I love the bush wish I was closer to her she is such a lovely mountain .


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 2, 2014)

stephan.tyler11 said:


> How about this season? Do you have any updates on Sugarbush guys? I wanna have there on Thanksgiving day, is it possible?



The plan is to open on Sat Nov 22nd.  Here's a link to my Thanksgiving 2013 report from the mountain.  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...hanksgiiving-Weekend-2013?highlight=sugarbush

You never know what to expect on Thanksgiving - if they can build a base it should be top to bottom skiing.


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2014)

They are going on Jester and Organgrinder now. Posted this pic this morning on FB. I plan to get up there the week after Turkey Day when my classes finish up for the semester.


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll be up there 1/10- 1/17 this year. Can't wait


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 3, 2014)

rocks860 said:


> I'll be up there 1/10- 1/17 this year. Can't wait


Ski club appreciation days at Sugarbush Sat. 1/10 $55, Sun. 1/11 $48. Thurs. & Fri. 1/8-9 also $48. Don't know if that helps you but I thought I'd just let you know.


----------



## rocks860 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ha I'll be up there by myself and I'm not in a ski club but thanks for the info!


----------

